# Studying Architecture



## Jocluis (Dec 4, 2008)

Everything about studying architecture.


What are the best places for studying architecture?


----------



## Juanigna (Jan 29, 2009)

Jocluis said:


> What are the best places for studying architecture?


Barcelona, no doubt.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Google it.

I'd expect all the big cities - London, Paris, Barcelona etc to be labelled the "best".

Which country would you like to study in?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2005)

Bogota - Colombia


----------



## Jocluis (Dec 4, 2008)

i rather prefer US and Spain


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Barcelona, the capital of architecture.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

London


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

The greatest city on the planet to study architecture is none other than London. One need only look at the world renowned talent that stems from the city.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

^^ not really. It depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

lima of course


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

If you are asking for "places", it could be anywhere with good & proper architectural concept. My personal preferences would be London, Rotterdam, New York or Melbourne.

But if you're talking about institution, the one come to my mind is Cooper Union in New York


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Barcelona seems like a good option. Few cities have so many architects and the inhabitants have a passion for architecture as well. 

Else places like London where there are world class faculties of any type.

If you want to become an engineer/architect follow Caltrava's footsteps: Following graduation in 1975, he enrolled in the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology (ETH) in Zürich, Switzerland for graduate work in civil engineering.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

addis el ababa.


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

Hed_Kandi said:


> The greatest city on the planet to study architecture is none other than London. One need only look at the world renowned talent that stems from the city.


Not so sure about that to be honest - although the AA and the Bartlett in their respective ways are pretty fine schools, there are other good schools just in the UK. It's a good place to work it's true (before the recession at least), as there's a huge range of really quality practices doing work all around the world... which makes it bloody competitive too 

Not sure where is best place to study... to be honest if the school is half decent, it's about the city and the scene as much as anything I guess. Barcelona is a great place to see architecture and to practice it, but is the architecture school necessarily the best? Dunno... but garantee you'd have fun and it's a city that knows design. 

Some good schools in the US too no doubt?


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

Also - this old thread covers it pretty well:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453477&page=1


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

ETSABarcelona: 

Barcelona is the most plural city in architecture styles, it's quite interesting to walk in street and take ideas. Also it's architecture universitys are great, one of the best in the world.


http://www.etsab.upc.edu


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

You guys are def. overrating Barcelona in its meaning and university quality. There's way better stuff throughout Europe.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Milan


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

guille_89uy said:


> Barcelona, the capital of architecture.


Definitely not true at all :lol:


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

well, my roommate's doing architecture here in Torino and would like to go somewhere for an Erasmus exchange programme. he has been told both by students and professors, to choose Amsterdam, some places in Germany - but if you're not fluent in german it might be hard - and, in Spain, Seville or Madrid. 

hope it can help... for sure you gotta travel a lot, don't stick where you are!


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

"Barcelona could have had its own empire also.... "


You really don't have information about catalan history.

It's a MIRACLE that Barcelona devolped as an important city in Europe. Barcelona was and IS today despreciate for the central government of Spain.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

guille_89uy said:


> Barcelona Paviolion (1929), [...] the first modern building of the history


:lol:

You've got absolutely no clue. This style was invented in Germany and the pavillion got built by a German architect (Ludwig Mies van der Rohe), father of the Bauhaus school - that was errected in Weimar and Dessau and had the first modernist buildings there (along with "De Stijl" in NL and "Neue Sachlichkeit" in Germany). 


This is usually considered as the 1st true modern building (built in 1913 by Loos and Gropius):
*Fagus Factory in Alfeld, Germany*









Source: Wiki


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

guille_89uy said:


> "Barcelona could have had its own empire also.... "
> 
> 
> You really don't have information about catalan history.


 I already konw that, But you spoke about old times (before the birth of Madrid)....... At this period Barcelona could stay forever the capital of the brand new spain, but it didn't hapen.... (you should accept it, instead of stay as a poor victim).....


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

That's not true.

The Bourbons were the first enemies of Barcelona and the bourbonic monarchy was instaured after the birth of Madrid. 

Barcelona could never be the capital of Spain, this is absurd. 

Barcelona could never be the capital of nothing. It's an important city, more important that a lot of european capitals, because of its own work.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

"This style was invented in Germany and the pavillion got built by a German architect"


The building is in Barcelona, not in Germany. Thanks.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

guille_89uy said:


> "This style was invented in Germany and the pavillion got built by a German architect"
> 
> 
> The building is in Barcelona, not in Germany. Thanks.


It's a remake.

But I agree it stands in Barcelona and is known as the Barcelona pavilion and probably the most famous. Same for the Barcelona chair.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

It's a remake, but the original one was built in Barcelona too.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I didn't say anything other, mate.


But you claimed the *1st modern building of the world* was built in Barcelona.

That just isn't true, as I already proved.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyway, let's put this discussion to an end now. This is neither about Catalan history nor about how much styles single European cities cover.

If you feel like discussing such matters, open another thread here or in the Skybar, but don't glitter this thread. Otherwise it's going to be closed now.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

"That just isn't true, as I already proved."


You're right.


----------



## Countach (Mar 15, 2009)

Jocluis said:


> which are they?


There are many good places. In Europe i would go in Milan or London.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

whats the definiton of modern building anyway?


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

I think that the best place would be a wide table.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A wide table in some garage should be perfect. Wage? Who needs wage?
Wage is expendable, if you're a true artist.


----------



## jonsa (Jun 27, 2006)

Pincio said:


> It's not a novelty that I don't like Barcelona. But why I should "have a problem"? This is my opinion, respect it.
> 
> 
> > ne barcellona ne the whole of spain my friend...
> ...


----------



## jonsa (Jun 27, 2006)

_Barca_ said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh Pincio, you love Granada, Segovia and Salamanca and you don't like Barcelona? Go to a mental hospital and get lost. The centers of this cities are pretty but there are no comparison. Maybe you don't visit the historic center of Barcelona and you only see the Sagrada Familia. Neither did you like it?
> 
> What soccer team you support? Did my Barça humiliate yours or what?


tiene mucha razón, arquitectonicamente se meriendan con patatitas a barcelona...no pasa nada,barcelona tiene otras cosas, es mas os adjunto una lista de ciudades de la peninsula iberica que se meriendan con patatas a barcelona ( en cuanto a patrimonio histórico /artístico):

Toledo
Segovia
Salamanca
Córdoba
Sevilla
Granada
Cáceres
Santiago
Avila


apa barcel-lonins , comprenc l'amor a la pròpia ciutat, però abans d'opinar s'ha d'obrir un llibre d'història de l'art, això no lleva que barcelona siga una ciutat espectaculaR!!! :cheers:


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

jonsa said:


> tiene mucha razón, arquitectonicamente se meriendan con patatitas a barcelona...no pasa nada,barcelona tiene otras cosas, es mas os adjunto una lista de ciudades de la peninsula iberica que se meriendan con patatas a barcelona ( en cuanto a patrimonio histórico /artístico):
> 
> Toledo
> Segovia
> ...


:nuts: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Calla, va calla! Vols que em mori de riure o qué?


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Bueno... el modernismo catalán también es único en el mundo, mucho más prolifico y destacable. Otro tanto para la Sagrada Familia.


El estilo árabe de Andalucia, por supuesto que está presente además de en otras ciudades españolas, en todos los países de la Liga Árabe y otros. Si que ens estimem els catalans!...

Tant de bo Catalunya s'ensorri encara més i valorem d'una vegada per totes el gran país que tenim... Per ara, ens ho tenim ben merescut, ens cal espavilar.


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

So funny Jonsa, very funny. Another madman, and besides he's spaniard.


----------



## jonsa (Jun 27, 2006)

guille_89uy said:


> Bueno... el modernismo catalán también es único en el mundo, mucho más prolifico y destacable. Otro tanto para la Sagrada Familia.
> 
> 
> El estilo árabe de Andalucia, por supuesto que está presente además de en otras ciudades españolas, en todos los países de la Liga Árabe y otros. Si que ens estimem els catalans!...
> ...


1.- La sagrada familia es lo mas kistch de barcelona, por favor, si me nombras modernismo háblame de la pedrera, el park güell, el hospital de sant pau, la casa de le punxes etc etc

2.- "estilo árabe de andalucía"...brutal, lo dicho ábrete un libro de esos que tiene el abuelo en casa que pone arte islámico....en el resto de " la liga árabe" ( rollo els superamics) no queda ni rastro de palacios medievales árabes debido a su propia intransigencia cultural

3.- visca catalunya collons! i la gran barcelona, i la preciosa girona, i el monestir de poblet, santes creus , la costa brava i la santa espina!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> I said *few* didn't I:nuts:. Few meaning just a couple....


In fact in that post I was talking about Paris.



> There are so many cities that have better architectures and that are more monumental, such as... *Paris*...


"Better" maybe subjective when we talk about taste, but the importance of architects and the artistic value of buildings is not subjective.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Pincio said:


> In fact in that post I was talking about Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> "Better" maybe subjective when we talk about taste, but the importance of architects and the artistic value of buildings is not subjective.


So you mention one city while I said few. We don't disagree here...

Ofourse it is subjective:nuts:.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> So you mention one city while I said few. We don't disagree here...


In that thread you didn't seem so agree with me, but it's my opinion. Forget it.



Ribarca said:


> Ofourse it is subjective:nuts:.


Is it subjective?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Feelin a lot of European brotherly love here. :kiss:


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

If you are playing to those who have "it" longer, here's to you...









... so we ended the game, sorry for vulgarity (moreover, we Italians are gruff and vulgar, as has been said a few posts ago). :banana:

I am sorry to read this. Europe has a vast and varied culture, developed in different states in different ways. 
The French Gothic is not the same as the German Gothic, and both are not equal to the Venetian Gothic. Spain have Gaudì, Italy have Venice, France have the Loire ... are unique things that do not exist in any other part of the world. 

I do not understand really the crux of the question, what is the best city to study architecture? It depends on what you're looking for, because each city offers different things. Moreover, it is said that a city with large quantity and variety of architecture, has a good school of architecture.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

20cm that's too short! :lol:
alltough... it might actually even be long enough for Pincio and Ribarca.
The French and the Spanish are commonly said to have rather short penises anyways so the ruler might be sufficient...:lol:... but of course they do have some nice architecture though as we all learn from this thread.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Maxximus said:


> .


This is not useful, too short.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Federicoft said:


> Feelin a lot of European brotherly love here. :kiss:


Yes, you can understand better why we made wars during centuries......:cheers:



Pincio said:


> For example Paris, the city we were talking about.


Agree, more, almost all French cities have their medieval center still intact, same for the gothic heritage !!! 



Pincio said:


> You are talking about the second (Paris) and the third (Rome) most visited european cities.
> And the first is London.


Actually, I think the first most visited city IN THE WORLD is Paris (with 30 millions annual foreign visitors), but it isn't really important...

Sources:
http://www.articlesbase.com/travel-articles/paris-is-the-most-visited-city-in-the-world-433143.html
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/Features/ET_Travel/Take_a_chill_pill_this_Independence_Day_weekend/articleshow/articleshow/3303865.cms



Ribarca said:


> Only you and your Friench friend make such qualifications in each post. I'm just trying to temper that.


Wrong !!! The first post about this stuff was (not from you, I know) about "Barcelona the most plural city" in Europe or in the World.......

*The "French friend" has simply answered to that, not more !*:bash:



Ribarca said:


> Both cities have a bit of a sleepy image. They are not the most happening cities for sure. Cities like Berlin or Barcelona attract more people with a non-conformist life style. They are a bit more edgy and therefore more attractive for creative poeple.


Paris, sleepy ???????
Not creative or attractive anymore ??????
Are you Sure ???

I have to tell you Paris/Ile de France area is the richest region in Europe with 12 millions of inhabitants...... So for being the first region of Europe, I think you need to be a little bit "attractive" especially for creative people...!

All you wrote about Paris are clichés.....You know Paris isn't only the postcard city.. There are several Paris...

About metro/subways, I think I don't need to argue about Paris.....

*20th and 21st centuries in Paris :*


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> Paris: Art-Déco


Unfortunately, we have also buildings like these in Barcelona.




parcdesprinces said:


> Art-Nouveau à Paris


We have thousands like these here. And more original. 



parcdesprinces said:


> Les années 30 à Paris


Not great. Ugly.



parcdesprinces said:


> La belle époque (especially post #2)


Cute buildings.



parcdesprinces said:


> Eclectismes parisiens


Great, beautiful.



parcdesprinces said:


> This one is Great because it shows the large diversity of Paris (without its monuments), day by day and from pedestrian view. We can see simply the streets and buildings and for me, this thread is the best evidence of the non-artificial side of Paris:
> Paris...my city
> 
> About Renaissance, Second Empire, Neoclassicism/Rationalism, International Style, Mansard-Roofs (which is not only about the colour of the roofs), Gothic of course, Medieval, Romanesque, Baroque and skyscrapers, I think I don't need to show you examples anymore ...


The Mansard-Roof, I was joking about the colour.

Please, show Renacentist Buildings in Paris, street buildings, not palaces.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> Actually, I think the first most visited city IN THE WORLD is Paris (with 30 millions annual foreign visitors), but it isn't really important...


I've only this old source

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446878&page=3

Overnights 2005
Source: European CITIES Tourism ECT

PHP Code:
Londres 47.800.000 
Paris 33.700.000 
Roma 16.600.000 
Berlín 14.600.000 
Madrid 12.300.000 
Barcelona 11.300.000 
Praga 11.200.000 
Viena 9.500.000 
Dublín 8.700.000 
Amsterdam 8.400.000


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Alemanniafan said:


> 20cm that's too short! :lol:
> alltough... it might actually even be long enough for Pincio and Ribarca.
> The French and the Spanish are commonly said to have rather short penises anyways so the ruler might be sufficient...:lol:... but of course they do have some nice architecture though as we all learn from this thread.


Short Penises? hno: 

Seems you know a lot about french and spanish penises :lol:.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Didn't I told you guys to stop this crap? :rant:


*This place is closed as soon as anyone dares to proceed with this spamfest!*


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

erbse said:


> *This place is closed as soon as anyone dares to proceed with this spamfest!*


Maybe, I hate these "feuds", so generalized, style "I am better than you, we are the best in Europe and the world." It spits in the face to thousands of years of history and beauty, to make stupid rankings. 

This thread reminds me of the very classic jokes "there are one Spanish, one French and one Italian ... bla bla bla bla" 

In the past diversity of culture was a rich, just to see the spread of architectural styles in history, and their diversity in each country. 

I am sorry and I regret even having read certain stereotype phrases like "classic example of Italian and French arrogance," we are still at this level? Generalize? Who is more arrogant? Thanks ... I do not write more on this thread.


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Please don't close this thread, I enjoy it.


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

The Future said:


> You mean Amsterdam in Holland?


Well, since some folks renamed New Amsterdam in New York...Yes, I mean the Dutch capital.

Anyway, given that i'm bored and i don't want to study for my forthcoming exams, i resisted fiercely to the temptation of posting a couple of hundred of photos and I've been doing some research on the net.

I've been looking at some of the most important archistars at the moment, focusing on where they've been studying and where is their HQ. don't give my research too much importance, I might have forgotten some important names since I mostly used the Pritzker Award winners' list.

so, here we go (Name - University - HQ's location)

Renzo Piano - Politecnico di Milano and Firenze - Paris, Genoa but once also in London

Richard Rogers - Architectural Association School, London, and Yale - London

Hans Kolhoff - University of Karlsruhe, Koln and Cornell University, NYC - Berlin

Rem Koolhaas - Architectural Association School, London and Cornell University, NYC - Rotterdam, NYC and Beijing

David Chipperfield - Architectural Association School, London - London, Berlin and Milan

Frank Gehry - University of South California, LA - LA

Alvaro Siza - Oporto University - Lisbon

Fumihiko Maki - University of Tokyo, Cranbrook Academy of Arts, USA, Harvard - Tokyo

Christian de Portzamparc - Beaux Arts, Paris - Paris, NYC, Rio

Norman Foster - Manchester University and Yale - London

Herzog & De Meuron - Swiss Federal Institute of Technology - Basel

Zaha Hadid - American University, Beirut and Architectural Association School, London - London

Thom Mayne - Harvard - LA, NYC

Jean Nouvel - École des Beaux-Arts, Bordeaux and Paris - Paris

Santiago Calatrava - Architecture School and Arts and Crafts School, Swiss Federal Institute of Technology - Zurich

Massimiliano Fuksas - Rome University (La Sapienza) - Rome, Paris and Vienna

Arata Isozaki - Tokyo University - Tokyo

So, there are some re-occurrent names, such as Yale, Swiss Federal Institute of Technology, the Beaux Arts in Paris and of course the Architectural Association School in London.

If i were in the chap who started this thread, I'll do a sort of list of faculties i'd love to go and then I'd look at professors there. When I was about to choose which university to go I did like this: went on their homepages, seen the course schedules and had a glance at teachers' CVs. it's vital to have good teachers: 99% of archistars I mentioned before had well-known professors.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

_Barca_ said:


> Please, show Renacentist Buildings in Paris, street buildings, not palaces.


You know, "street buildings" for most of them weren't built in Renaissance style, because of the cost of this kind of construction. Only rich families have built "Hotels Particuliers" in this style....
I could show you streets building of this period but they aren't very stylish.....

BTW there are different kinds of French renaissance:
Early one, which is very unique, is a mix with late gothic, used for non-religious constructions.
late one is much more classic (during the era of Henry IV and early Louis XIII) 

*French Renaissance in Paris (16th century):* (without churches and bridges)





















































Pincio said:


> I've only this old source
> 
> PHP Code:
> Londres 47.800.000
> Paris 33.700.000


from other sources Paris is the first, so ???

Anyway by country France still the first touristic destination with 85 millions visitors per year.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_Barca_ said:


> Please, show Renacentist Buildings in Paris, street buildings, not palaces.


Marais district is full of wonderful Renacentist buildings. The most famous is Hotel Carnavalet.

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=hotel carnavalet&w=all


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Yes, you can see it in the pics of my last post....


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful, thanks.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

(fabrizio) said:


> I've been looking at some of the most important archistars at the moment, focusing on where they've been studying and where is their HQ. don't give my research too much importance, I might have forgotten some important names since I mostly used the Pritzker Award winners' list.



Good idea:

Some more architects:

I.M. Pei
MIT, Cambridge Massachusetts

Enric Miralles
Escola Tècnica Superior d'Arquitectura (ETSAB) , Barcelona

Alejandro Zaera-Polo
Escuela Técnica Superior de Arquitectura de Madrid, Graduate School of Design, Harvard University

Toyo Ito
Tokyo University Department of Architecture, Tokyo.

A useful link:
http://www.archinect.com/links/list.php?id=C0_19_26


----------

